# HID question



## Drowner (Feb 28, 2010)

I have a set of OEM BMW ballasts w/ built in ignitors and some D2S H7 bulbs that came from my previous car. I know the low beam projector bulbs on the GTO are H11, but I do not want to buy some cheap kit when I know that I've got quality components ready to use. The only thing I need are the bulbs. Has anyone not used a cheap PnP kit, that would know where to get H11 based D2S bulbs?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

HID Kits, DEPO Lights, BMW Bumpers & Lighting - DDM Tuning


----------



## Drowner (Feb 28, 2010)

GM4life said:


> HID Kits, DEPO Lights, BMW Bumpers & Lighting - DDM Tuning


Thanks, but I don't see what I need on that page.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Did you click on the HID kits & lighting on the side of the page?

http://www.ddmtuning.com/index.php?p=catalog&parent=54&pg=1


----------



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

Thats where i got mine. They are awesome and have a lifetime warranty


----------



## awdjdmtalon (Mar 14, 2010)

QUIKSLVR04GOAT said:


> Thats where i got mine. They are awesome and have a lifetime warranty


What light rating did you get? 3K, 5K ect. I hate the stock lighting. I had a G35 before this that had HID's and I loved them.


----------



## CreditDept (Jul 23, 2010)

wow that is cheap. 
i can't drive with reg bulbs i hate it, non of my cars ever had stock bulbs, hids all the way. 
quick question what is the "dual in, dual out" option?
oh and do we need the error eliminator for the gto? cause my 745 was horrible with that shiit


----------

